
Four compulsive advantages of Industry 4.0 - arparthasarathi
https://rootquotient.com/blog/2019/08/15/4-compulsive-advantages-of-industry-4-0/
======
lovich
This may be a US only issue but isn't the below section illegal discrimination
against older workers? The sentence about being at an advantage with "pre-
trained resources" is also a fairly disgusting view of what are ultimately
people imo.

    
    
      2. Attract more young blood
      Modern and innovative technology attracts young and new 
      workers as even education focuses on these specific needs 
      of the industry. Businesses are at an advantage when the 
      resources are pre-trained rather than investing time and 
      energy in training the existing resources. Fresh minds 
      also mean fresh ideas. In a business world demanding 
      constant innovation and rapid growth, there couldn’t be a 
      better time for both businesses and youngsters to grow 
      together.
    

I've seen this viewpoint taken over the entire industry with every company
I've worked start to refuse to hire people below senior level and removing any
time or money allotted for training or learning. Everyone's expected to come
in knowing their tech stack already and if the industry moves you're expected
to learn on your own time.

~~~
arparthasarathi
Not only this view of attracting young blood comes as a discrimination in
disguise but also rather it has become an industry norm to hire young talent
because of the resistance shown by the experienced/senior level in terms of
re-skilling and get accommodated to the new technologies. Also, for any
business/startup the time taken to ship things to production is a key factor
to stay ahead of competition. In this way, businesses naturally opt-out for a
skilled worker rather than training a newbie. Though there should be a fair
balance between both of them to attain a sustainable growth in the long run.

~~~
goatinaboat
_the resistance shown by the experienced /senior level in terms of re-skilling
and get accommodated to the new technologies_

When you have been around a while you start to notice that new technologies
are mostly just old ideas with worse implementation than the originals. It’s
not resisting genuine innovation, just seeing through the bullshit of the
latest “framework” or whatever.

~~~
jbverschoor
Exactly. Just busywork with less documentation and more fragmentation.

~~~
arparthasarathi
It turns out be more redundant work than being a valuable or a smart work.

------
justinrichard
There are inevitable advantages due to digital transformation and adopting to
Industry 4.0. But though at this juncture, Industry 4.0 just happens to be a
buzzword in the market where the technology companies project themselves to be
front runners in the market without even any proper implementations being
carried out effectively.

